# EFFEXOR - Getting Off



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

I have heard it is hard to get off Effexor. Anyone know anything about this? Any suggestions? I am taking 75 mg per day.


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I was on Effexor for a few months. It did little if anything for my IBS. My doctor instructed me to come off of it slowly by first reducing my dosage in half for two weeks. After the two weeks I was to completely stop taking it. It took me about a month and a half to get off of it because the side effects from not taking the medication was so bad. The best way to describe it is that I felt like I was being electrocuted. I would get this tingly sensation that came and went like I was being shocked. It was hard to concentrate and it even blurred my vision slightly. After the two weeks, I ended up taking the medication at half dosage every other day, then every two days, then every three days, etc. If I hadn't taken a pill in a few days and started to get the electrocution feeling, I would take one.I am now completely off of Effexor and have been for about 5 months without any problems. You can come off of it, but it is going to take some time and it may not be very pleasant.


----------



## Carmen Bertran (Apr 27, 2003)

I took Effexor for 8 months and it took me 2 month to get out of it. I had a terrible feeling of ligheadness. I was taking Librax at the same time, and it is even worse to quit.


----------

